# Short cervical length? (2.8cm)



## mara16jade

So my doctor has been saying that they like to see the cervical length at 3-3.5 cm, and mine is at 2.8cm. Three weeks ago I went into pre-term labor and my cervix was funneling and shortening down to 2.2cm! We got that all figured out (severe dehydration was the cause).

But now my cervix is still on the short side and my doctor said that does put me at a slightly higher risk of per-term labor.

Has anyone dealt with a short cervix? Did you go full term? Did you have to do anything different? No working out, no sex, etc.? I forgot to ask the doctor that, but I'll give her a call soon. :dohh:


----------



## moter98

Have you had any surgery done on your cervix? Mine is naturally shorter due to a previous LEEP. Was watched closely with number one and hung out around 2.5-2.9. They said it was fine being mine is just shorter due to the surgery. That's all the info I have, sorry I can't help more!


----------



## mara16jade

Nope. Never had any surgeries. I did go into pre-term labor about 3 weeks ago and my cervical length got down to 2.2 while funneling. But it was due to severe dehydration, and has since been corrected. :thumbup:

I just remember early on at a couple of scans the doctor said, "oh, nice long cervix!". I never got a number, but now I'm hearing, "hmm, cervix is a little short". :shrug:

ETA: Did you go full term with your first, or did you have him early?


----------



## moter98

Have they advised you to drink lots of fluids and bed rest? I would assume if they thought it was serious you would be put on bed rest. 

I did go full term with #1 & #2. Had them both exactly 5 days early by induction. I did not ever have any funneling.


----------



## PinkNerdz

Right here! I was diagnosed with a short cervix (same as you 2.8) when I was 19 weeks. I don't work so I put myself of bed rest even though the doctor just said "take it easy". I was monitored for 4 weeks with back to back ultrasounds and my cervix stayed around 2.7 - 2.8. So doc put me on nightly progesterone suppositories until I am 35 weeks. At first I was very scared to go out and do anything that dealt with walking. I still try not to do too much but I have a added 30 min walk for daily exercise and so far have not had any problems with doing some quick shopping at the store. I am currently 32+3 and the doctor doesn't even check my cervix anymore..not sure if this is a good thing or not. My advice is to just take it easy, drink lots of water, and for the love of God DO NOT google short cervix stories!!! :winkwink:


----------



## mara16jade

moter98 said:


> Have they advised you to drink lots of fluids and bed rest? I would assume if they thought it was serious you would be put on bed rest.
> 
> I did go full term with #1 & #2. Had them both exactly 5 days early by induction. I did not ever have any funneling.

No bed rest. But the doctor said no sex or exercising, and to take it easy.


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks PinkNerdz!

And I was just in Vegas over the weekend. :)


----------



## PinkNerdz

mara16jade said:


> Thanks PinkNerdz!
> 
> And I was just in Vegas over the weekend. :)


Hope you had a good time! 3rd trimester + Vegas heat = No fun at all! it was 103 degrees yesterday :wacko:


----------



## mara16jade

Yeah, we left on Sunday, right before the heat started to set in. haha
Stopped at Serendipity to get a peanut butter frozen hot chocolate and then left Vegas. haha


----------



## mara16jade

So just a little update. My doctor and I talked yesterday, and she's concerned. :( She said I'm stable, but at risk and signed me out of work! So sudden!! I was expecting to go on maternity leave at the end of June, but here I am at my last day of work. I do feel bad though. One day notice to my manager and employer is not nice. But what can I do? :shrug: I asked my doctor if I could have a week to sort things out at work, and she said "nope, Friday should be your last day, and starting Monday I need you on maternity leave". :shock:

Keep on cooking LO. At least 3 more weeks, and I'll be happy if he comes after that. Fx


----------



## moter98

Don't feel bad. We can't predict what's going to happen. With DS#2 I was out of work at 15 weeks due to an unexpected placental tear. They got zero days notice, I was ordered full bed rest right away, then down to modified for the rest of the pregnancy. 

I say take your Dr. seriously and be laying or at least sitting as much as possible. You will want to keep the pressure off of your cervix. Will help keep baby in there as long as possible. Glad to see that you are towards end of your third trimester though. Hey, at least you are past the really critical stage! My SIL had her triplets at 29 weeks and all born healthy. She was monitored closely and given the shot to speed up lung development. Best of luck to you. Keep us updated if you can.


----------



## mara16jade

Thank you! And yes, I'll still be on bnb! :lol: What the heck else am I going to do?? :haha:


----------

